# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σκέψη για καναρίνια

## Lucky Witch

Εκτός την αρρώστιας του κοκατιλοκοκατοιού που έχω να σας ενημερώσω ότι μπορεί να μην το έχω δείξει αλλά έχω και τον καναρινοιό και μάλιστα από μικρή που είχαμε μπόλικα καναρίνια.
Έως 5 χρόνια πριν είχα μόνο  κοινά καναρίνια.
Δεν είχα ποτέ ράτσας οπότε δεν γνωρίζω και πάρα πολλά πράματα...
Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα γκλοστερ,τα norwich, τα κόκκινα έντονα και τα σκουφάτα.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο κελαηδάνε αυτά τα πουλιά.
Σκέφτομαι αρχικά για 2 καναρινάκια και βλέπουμε.
Για πείτε μου εσείς οι καναρινάδες ράτσες που προτείνετε κτλ.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## fadom1

εξαρτάται τι θες.. θες να ασχολήσαι και να ψάχνεις για συγκεκριμένες διασταυρώσει και απογόνους υποδείγματα της ράτσας; σε νοιάζει πιο πολύ να ασχολήσαι με τη φωνή τους και την εκπαίδευσή τους σε αυτό; σου αρέσουν πιο πολύ τα όμορφα καναρίνια; κάποιου συγκεκριμένου τύπου ή χρώματος; κλπ.. αυτά όλα είναι προσωπικές επιλογές( γούστα)

----------


## tasrek

Nikol όλα τα καναρίνια κελαηδούν. Αυτά βέβαια που έχουν ένα πιο ευρύ ρεπερτόριο φωνών είναι τα malinois, timbranto και Hartz.

Από την άλλη είναι τα καναρίνια χρώματος που πραγματικά υπάρχουν φανταστικά είδη με απίστευτους συνδιασμούς χρωμάτων.

Τέλος τα καναρίνια στάσης όπως Gloster, Norwich, Border κλπ που έχουν λιγότερες απαιτήσεις από τα αυτά των δύο προηγούμενων ομάδων.

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις. Θα τα καταφέρεις όμως με τόσους παπαγάλους συν τα καναρίνια;

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αμε ποτέ δε παίρνω ζώο αν δε είμαι σίγουρη για την φροντίδα του..εγγυημένο αυτό....
τα κοινά που είχα παλιά κελαηδούσαν τέλεια...
Τα γκλοστερ και τα νοργουιτς με τρελαίνουν αλλά έχω ακούσει  για κύστες..μου το είπε μια καλή μου φίλη που ασχολείται με καναρίνια...κ γι αυτό δειλιάζω λίγο με αυτά τα 2

----------


## tasrek

Τα δύο αυτά είδη που ανέφερες είναι πιο πιθανό να εμφανίσουν κύστες γιατί για να πετύχουμε αυτήν την "στρουμπουλή" εικόνα πρέπει να έχουν μαλακό πτέρωμα. Με συνεχείς διασταυρώσεις πουλιών με μαλακό ή πολύ μαλακό πτέρωμα καταλήγουμε με πουλιά που τα πούπουλά τους δεν είναι επαρκώς σκληρά για να διαπεράσουν το δέρμα μετά την πτερόροια. 
 Δεν ισχύει βέβαια πάντα. Εγώ έχω Gloster και δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ κύστη.

----------


## panos70

Η αποψη μου ειναι παρε δυο καναρινακια κιτρινα απλα να θυμηθεις τα παλια που ειναι και ποιο ευκολα στη συντιρηση χωρις πολες απαιτησεις,και αν αργοτερα θελησεις να πας σε κατι με περησοτερες απαιτησεις και περησοτερη φροντηδα τοτε περνεις ρατσας και ασχολησε περησοτερο χρονο μαζη τους  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

χχμμ κατάλαβα δειλιάζω ρε γαμώτο...ενω αυτά τα 2 είναι τα αγαπημένα μου καναρίνια κ το μόνο που τα βλέπω θέλω να τα ζουλήξω....τα νοργουιτς μου θυμίζουν κοτοπουλάκια χαχα

----------


## Lucky Witch

Γιατί τα γκλόστερ και τα νοργουιτς είναι τόσο δύσκολα?
Πολλοί έχουν..ε εντάξει είπαμε έχουν πιο πολλές απαιτήσεις σίγουρα αλλά δεν είμαι και ανίκανη μελετώντας ταυτόχρονα κ έχοντας(αν χρειαστεί κάποια βοήθεια) θα τα καταφέρω.
Ολόκληρο κοκατου έχω στα καναρίνια θα κολήσω?

----------


## tasrek

Τα καναρίνια τύπου, χρώματος και φωνής είναι υβρίδια, είναι μεταλλάξεις που διαμορφώθηκαν τα τελευταία 100 με 200 χρόνια δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένα είδη όπως πχ οι παπαγάλοι που είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιοι με αυτούς που υπάρχουν στην φύση ελεύθεροι.

Τα καναρίνια ξεκίνησαν από ένα μικρό πουλί 12 εκατοστών που προσαρμοζόταν εύκολα στα κλουβιά και την αιχμαλωσία. Από τότε διασταυρώθηκε με διάφορα σπινοειδή προκειμένου να αιχμαλωτίσουμε γενετικά το χρώμα, τα "γυρίσματα" της φωνής, το σχήμα του κεφαλιού κ.α. 

Το δύσκολο στα καναρίνια ράτσας δεν είναι να τα εκθρέψεις αλλά να κρατήσεις σταθερά τα standards του κάθε είδους. Μπορεί να πει κάποιος πως _"εντάξει και τι έγινε"_; Μα για αυτά τα standards τα επιλέξαμε αν δεν μας ενδιέφεραν τότε θα είχαμε όλοι  αυτά τα μικρά αρχέγονα καφεπράσινα καναρίνια.  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και φυσικά σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες...πόσα γκλοστερίνια έχεις?
Είναι τρέλα πάντως.
Μπορείς να μου στα γκλοστερ και στα νοργουιτς πώς ξεχωρίζεις το φύλο τους?

----------


## tasrek

Αυτή την στιγμή έχω μόνο ένα ζευγαράκι. Θα ήθελα να είχα παραπάνω αλλά δεν χωράμε όλοι σε αυτό το σπίτι.  ::   ::   ::  

Το φύλο ξεχωρίζει όπως σε όλα τα καναρίνια, μόλις ενηλικιωθούν τα αρσενικά ζητούν να τους πάρεις μηχανάκι ενώ τα κορίτσια θέλουν να πάνε διακοπές στην Μύκονο.  ::   ::   ::  

Πέρα από την πλάκα διάβασε το παρακατω http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17712/

----------


## Lucky Witch

άντε με το καλό και άλλα γκλοστερ σου εύχομαι...
Θα δω τι καναρίνια θα πάρω δεν είμαι σίγουρη ακόμα αλλά τα γκλοστερ συμπερλαμβάνεται χεχχε

----------


## xXx

> Μπορείς να μου στα γκλοστερ και στα νοργουιτς πώς ξεχωρίζεις το φύλο τους?


viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1464

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ευχαριστώ...θα επανέλθω με τα καναρίνια μου όταν είναι.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

:winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τώρα γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό...ΟΧΙ ΠΕΣ

----------


## ria

και γω σε συμφωνια με καποια αλλα παιδια θα σου πω να το ψαξεις οσο μπορεις καλυτερα!!!!!θα σε προτρεψω μαλιστα να ξεκινησεις με τα κοινα!!!εγω ξεκινωντας με κοινα και πλεον με ενα γκλοστερ και ενα μπορντερ βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες διαφορες και απαιτησεις ιδιαιτερα στην περιοδο της πτερροροιας αλλα και της αναπαραγωγης οταν προσπαθεις να κρατησεις τα στανταρς της ρατσας!!!βεβαια ειναι και τι σου αρεσει παρολες τις δυσκολιες τα 2 τελευταια χρονια και το ψαξιμο δεν θα αλλαζα αυτα τα πουλια με τιποτα στον κοσμο!!!σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και συντομα με εναν μελωδικο συντροφο!!!!!  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ρία σε ευχαριστώ...σαφέστατα και τα κοινά έχουν λιγότερες απαιτήσεις από τις άλλες ράτσες..φυσικά,δεν είπα το αντίθετο.
Απλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο αν προσπαθήσεις και με άλλα καναρίνια.
Θα το ψάξω και θα δω που θα καταλήξω

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Τα norwich είναι πράγματι "δύσκολα" πουλιά στην αναπαραγωγή.
Η σωματοδομή και η κατασκευή τους δεν τους επιτρέπει να έχουν έυκολα "επιτυχημένες" συνευρέσεις. Ξέρω εκτροφέα norwich που με 10 ζευγάρια παίρνει 10-15 πουλιά την σεζόν με το ζόρι!
Τα gloster είναι ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΑ πουλιά!
Παντού!
Ήσυχα,εξαιρετικά καλοί γονείς δύσκολα θα τσακωθούν σε κλούβα 50Χ50Χ50  ακόμα και 40 πουλιά να βάλεις.
Το μόνο που θέλουν είναι κούρεμα πρίν την αναπαραγωγή και φυσικά σωστή προετοιμασία.
Το δύσκολο όπως λέει κι ο jk-21 στο blog του πιο αναλυτικά είναι η ΣΩΣΤΗ επιλογή του ζευγαριού. Αυτό είναι ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικό.
Κατά τ άλλα είναι ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ για να "αρχίσει " η Nikol
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει ν αρχίσει με τα "κοινά" καναρίνια.
Σε τι διαφέρουν απ τα υπόλοιπα στην φροντίδα στην υγιεινή η στην προετοιμασία ας πούμε?
 Άντε να αλλάξει κατά περίπτωση ελάχιστα το μείγμα της διατροφής τους. 
Εκτός κι αν τα κοινά καναρίνια επειδή είναι παρδαλά κι όχι ράτσας τα χουμε  "οτι να ναι" και τα ράτσας την "αριστοκρατία" που πρέπει να την προσέξουμε ιδιαίτερα....
Να μην μπερδεύουμε ανθρώπινες αστικές εφευρέσεις όπως ο ρατσισμός με τα κακόμηρα τα ζωντανά....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Νικόλα ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Να τονίσω ότι δεν επιδιώκω αναπαραγωγή ντε και καλά αλλά απλά την άριστη συντήρηση και διαβίωση των καναρινιών όπως πρέπει.
όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα..και τα κοινά και τα ράτσας...όσο αφορά τα norwich μόνο το θέμα με τις κύστες φοβάμαι αλλιώς δεν νομίζω πως η φροντίδα τους είναι πολύ δύσκολη?Ή κάνω λάθος??(Ρωτάω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω).
Τα γκλοστεράκια είναι επίσης από τα αγαπημένα μου

----------


## panos70

Εγω Νikol οταν αρχισα με κοινα ηθελα να κανω καποια ρατσα κατα συμπτοση ο πετσοπας που εινα φιλος μου ειχε φερει καμια 30 βελγικα οταν τα ειδα τρελαθηκα ειπα εδω ειμαστε δυνατο και καθαρο κελαιδεμα,και ομορφα σαν ψευτικα,πειρα λοιπον 3 ζευγαρια,ολα ισαγωγης εκτος απο ενα αρσενικο που δεν ειχε δαχτυλιδι,στην αρχη ολα καλα, μετα απο ενα μηνα και λιγοτερο ολα παρουσιασανε κιστες (σπυρακια στην ουρα) απελπιστικα δεν προλαβενα να να τα βαζω μπεταντιν,μολης συνερχοντουσαν μετα απο λιγο δοστου παλη σπυρακια ετρεχα να βρω αλλα φαρμακα,πληρες υγιεινη ενο τα δικα μου που ευτιχως ειχα κρατηση 6 πουλακια δεν παθεναν τιποτα παρολο που η προσοχη μου ηταν στραμενη επανω στα βελγικα,το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι σιγα σιγα ενα ενα φηγανε για τον αλο κοσμο εκτος απο αυτο χωρεις το δαχτυλιδι,που πρεπει να ηταν ντοπιο.το ιδιο επαθα και με τα μοσαικα .Οταν πειρα ομως πουλακια (μοσαικα) απο ελληνα εκτροφεα δεν μου παθανε τιποτα και τα εχω ακομα και χαιρουν ακρας υγειας,θελω να  σου πω οτι, οτι και αν διαλεξεις να ειναι απο ελλαδα και οχι ισαγωγης, εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο επαθα

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό που λες και είναι τραγικό.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω από Ελλάδα.
Αυτά τα Βέλγικα τι καναρίνια ήταν ακριβώς?

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Nikol αν δεν σκοπεύεις σε αναπαραγωγή τότε δεν έχεις κάνενα πρόβλημα.
Διαλέγεις πραγματικά όποια πουλάκια norwich η gloster σου αρέσουν σαν χρώμα και εμφάνιση και τα παίρνεις χωρίς ενδοιασμό.
Αν δεν έχουν κύστες απ την πρώτη πτερρόροια το πιθανότερο είναι να μην αποκτήσουν ποτέ.
Αν πάλι σου τύχει ...c'est la vie...
Και"κοινό" καναρινάκι να χεις μπορεί να πάθει ευλογιά η ακάρι η άσθμα η κοκκίδια και να ταλαιπωρηθεί η να το χάσεις...
Ξέρεις καλά - είμαι σίγουρος - οτι το χόμπυ μας με τα πουλιά έχει να κάνει με ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητους οργανισμούς.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αν ξέρω λέει άστα να πάνε..όντως έχουμε να κάνουμε με οργανισμούς περίεργους.
Θα ψάξω λοιπόν για καναρίνια από αύριο κιόλας,και θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους.Είναι αρρώστια και τα καναρίνια δεν μπορώ να πω.
Θα κάνω την έρευνα μου λοιπόν και βλέπουμεεεεε.

----------


## panos70

Τα βελγικα ειναι στο σουλουπι οπως τα κοινα αλλα ειναι μεγαλοσωμα οπως τα γκλοστερ με δυνατο κελαιδεμα και με πολες αλαγες στη φωνη,πολη ομωρφα πουλακια...ομως...επρεπε να παρω ντοπια.Για τα norwich συγκεκριμενα ειχα μια συζητηση σημερα με ενα φιλο μου που ειχε και μου ειπε οτι ηταν πολη μεγαλοσωμα,και εκτος απο ωραια εμφανιση δεν ειχαν τιποτε αλο,ουτε το κελαιδεμα του αρεσε και ουτε μπορεσε να τα ζευγαρωσει...καλη επιτυχια οτι κι αν διαλεξεις.............................Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου εκατο ατομα αν ρωτησεις εκατο διαφορετικες γνωμες θα σου πουνε..............καλη επιτυχια...................στην επιλογη σου...............

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τα νοργουιτς νομιζω ειναι τα πιο μεγαλοσωμα καναρίνια κουκλάκια είναι.
Θα δώ ακόμα στην έρευνα βρίσκομαι.
Είδα διάφορα όμορφα καναρίνια,και μωσαικά και κοινά και γκλοστερ κ άλλα διάφορα...ακόμα κοιτάω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## PAIANAS

Νικόλ καλή επιτυχία με όποιο είδος κι αν ασχοληθείς ..επειδή κι εγώ είμαι στην αναζήτηση, αλλά ψάχνω  τα Πορτογαλέζικα καναρίνια Αρλεκίνους ..αν κάποιος έχει υπ'όψιν του πετ σόπ που να διαθέτει το συγκεκριμένο είδος  ,ας μας ενημερώσει  ..

----------


## Antigoni87

> Τα gloster είναι ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΑ πουλιά!
> Παντού!
> Ήσυχα,εξαιρετικά καλοί γονείς δύσκολα θα τσακωθούν σε κλούβα 50Χ50Χ50  ακόμα και 40 πουλιά να βάλεις.
> Το μόνο που θέλουν είναι κούρεμα πρίν την αναπαραγωγή και φυσικά σωστή προετοιμασία.


Συμφωνώ για το θέμα "γονείς", αν κρίνω μόνο από τη γκλοστερίνα μου, που ως παρένθετη μητέρα στάθηκε στο ύψος των περιστάσεων, και δεν τα παράτησε ενώ της τα έβγαζα τα μικρά κάθε μέρα για συμπληρωματικό τάισμα, και δεν είχε και αρσενικό να ταϊζουν μαζί.
Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα υπόλοιπα δεν τσακώνονται, όμως αυτή τον "έφαγε" τον γιο της που τα άφησα μαζί τα 2 τους σε άνετη ζευγαρώστρα. Συνέχεια τον έδιωχνε και του φώναζε, τσίριζε, και ηρέμησε μόνο όταν την έβαλα μόνη της.
Από τότε, όταν πετύχει τον μικρό σε πτήση έξω από το κλουβί που τα αφήνω, όλο φωνές και κακό είναι. Προτιμάει να μένει μόνη της  ::  
Να και μια φωτό της με τον γιο, παρεμπιπτόντως "fullyhappy"

----------


## Lucky Witch

χαχαχα κουκουρουκου, ότι να΄ναι όμως...
καλά οι καναρούμπες σου όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ήρθαν τα καναρινάκια μου σήμερα.
Τα πήρα από έναν ιδιώτη με γέννες του.
Είναι ενός συναδέλφου του αδελφού μου στην αστυνομία και μου τα χάρισε.
Ένα θηλυκό γκλοστερίνι ΟΛΑ  α λεφτά.
Πρέπει να είναι gloster consort αν κ λίγο σκουφί στα άκρα φαίνεται.
Και το άλλο καναρίνι που έχει τέλεια φωνή δεν ξέρω τι είναι.
Η κοινό ή τιμπράντο είναι.Θα σας βάλω φωτογραφίες το απόγευμα γιατί ακόμα δεν τα τράβηξα καθόλου,τα άφησα να ηρεμίσουν.
Κουκλάκια και υγειέστατα και τα 2 και κουκλιά,τα έχω στο πίσω μπαλκόνι σε απόσταση από τα κοκατιλ/κοκατού.

----------


## Antigoni87

Να τα χαίρεσαι!  ::   ::  Πώς και δεν πήρες ίδια ράτσα, για να έχεις καθαρόαιμα πουλάκια; Ειδικά τα γκλόστερ και τα τιμπράντο θα έκαναν ωραία μωρά αντίστοιχα.

Άνοιξε νέο θέμα για τα καναρινάκια στην ανάλογη ενότητα για να τα καλωσορίσουμε από εκεί,και βάλε εκεί φωτό, μιας και το παρόν θέμα δεν ταιριάζει πια  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντιγόνη μου...
Η γκλοστερίνα είναι κούκλα και ήμερη βγαίνει δηλαδή και εκτος κλουβιού.
Το τιμπράντο(αν είναι όντως..έτσι μου φαίνεται) είναι λίγο φοβιτσιάρικο αλλά οκ σε σημείο που παλέυται χεχε.
Πήρα 2 διαφορετικές ράτσες γιατί ήθελα να έχω κ τα αγαπημένα μου χοντρούλια γκλοστεράκια και ένα που να έχει καλή φωνή.
Βέβαια περιττό να πω ότι έγινε ο ΚΑΚΟΣ ΧΑΜΟΣ στο σπίτι.
Η μάνα μου τα θέλει της αρέσουν..ο πατέρας ούτε καν αλλά δεν θα δώσω λογαριασμό κιόλας χαχα.
Σύντομα φωτογραφίες.
Τώρα είμαι και στους κοκατιλαδες και στους καναριναδες.

----------


## Αλεξης

Νικολ δεν πιστευω να σκεφτεσαι αναπαραγωγη;

----------

